# ارحمنى ارجوك يا رب ارحمنى .



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2011)

*

تعبان من غيرك يا رب تعبان خالص

محتاجك محتاج ايدك تضمنى محتاج حنانك محتاج احس بيك

محتاجك تفتح عنيا علشان اشوف قوتك العظيمة يا رب واحس بيها

جايلك يا رب بقولك ارجوك محتاج لك عايز ايدك معايا عايز اسيب الدنيا كله

واترمى فى حضنك عايز ادخل جوة جراحك وما اطلعش تانى غير فى قيامتك

المفرحة وخلاصك الامين . انا تعبان خالص فى الدنيا يا رب ارجوك خليك معايا

قوى ضعفى ، اسندنى فى طريقى ، وارشدنى ، اهدينى يا رب

يا رب من غيرك عمرى ضياع فى ضياع ، من غيرك قلبى حياته نزاع

ارجوك يا رب ما تسيبنيش امشى وراء اهوائى وشهواتى

انا عارف نفسى انى جرحتك كتير سببتلك الالام كتير خالص 

بس بردة انت حنين ارحمنى ارجوك يا رب ارحمنى .

بشفاعة ام النور الطاهرة العظيمة القديسة العذراء مريم وجميع مصاف قديسيك .​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أبريل 2011)

الرب سوف يرحم كل المؤمنين


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2011)

امين يارب


----------



## just member (29 أبريل 2011)

امين امين امين 
شكرا الك عن جد واحلي تقييم


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## أنجيلا (8 مايو 2011)

*امين*
*شكرا كثير ع الصلاة الروعة*
*الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مايو 2011)

*امــــــــــين
صلاه  جميله يا نيتا
شكرا ليكِ
*​


----------

